# A plug for Married Man Sex Life Primer



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

First, my hat is off to Athol Kay for this remarkable book, what an eye opener.

My take from it. I was a nice guy, WAY too beta. I did not get the "I love you but am not in love with you speech" per se. My wife and I simply grew apart because I failed to maintain my alpha profile during the course of our 14 year marriage. I swallowed the blue pill. The lack of sex that resulted from my being too beta led to many problems and ultimately our first separation and her first adultery. After a period of false R (nearly four months) the EA with her AP began again. I again became too beta and instead of kicking her a$$ to the curb, I turned into the super nice guy. The EA continued and then went physical again in DEC of last year. STILL being too beta, I hung around for another month while she cheated with another guy locally. The events escalated until our 2nd separation which we are still in. 

Now, having swallowed the red pill I have an understanding of what reality is. It may be too late for my marriage but I am armed with the knowledge to conquer the field and succeed in my next relationship. Since adding alpha, my wife has noticed. I did the 180 and within a week she was wanting to be friends again. I don't answer calls or texts right away and I don't give her anything or pay any of her bills. I will pay for dinner if the kids are with us, but other than that she pays for her own food. 

Next, I am going to run the MAP. I may or may not have a relationship with her, but overall I don't care so long as we can raise our kids. There are other fish in the sea. This alpha thing is so cool. Thanks Athol!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

His site has just been re-designed and laid out in a much better manner as well.

I used to have trouble finding specific articles but I`ve been checking it out the past couple of days and it seems much easier to navigate.

Nice job Athol.


----------



## Bluemoon1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great book and site and a great guy

However! 

Sometimes problems in a relationship are far to deep and a little more is needed, I am thinking about the No more Mr Nice Guy approach to things. Especially as in cases like mine when I have not only handed the steering wheel over but got out of the car as well, I am just running behind it now trying catch it (enough analogy for one post I feel)


----------

